# Alerte BPM



## Sinestis (15 Octobre 2020)

Bonsoir à tous.
Je recherche une application qu’on pourrait paramétrer pour avoir une notification lorsqu’on dépasse le seuil établi de pouls pendant une activité.
Je m’explique. Lorsque je cours, je voudrais par exemple, rester en dessous des 150BPM mais je ne veux pas regarder ma montre toutes les 2min pour regarder à combien je suis.
Une petite alerte sonore qui me dirait que j’ai dépassé les 150, ce serait juste parfait!

Merci d’avance !


----------



## fousfous (15 Octobre 2020)

Ça ne marche qu'à l'arret cette fonction du Coup a part une app spécifique ça va être compliqué.


----------



## Sinestis (17 Octobre 2020)

fousfous a dit:


> Ça ne marche qu'à l'arret cette fonction du Coup a part une app spécifique ça va être compliqué.


Oui, c’est justement ce que je cherche !


----------



## cl97 (17 Octobre 2020)

Sinestis a dit:


> Bonsoir à tous.
> Je recherche une application qu’on pourrait paramétrer pour avoir une notification lorsqu’on dépasse le seuil établi de pouls pendant une activité.
> Je m’explique. Lorsque je cours, je voudrais par exemple, rester en dessous des 150BPM mais je ne veux pas regarder ma montre toutes les 2min pour regarder à combien je suis.
> Une petite alerte sonore qui me dirait que j’ai dépassé les 150, ce serait juste parfait!
> ...


Pour quelle activités ? WorkOutDoors est parfait pour cela. Il y a également Zones for training qui doit faire ça !


----------



## Sinestis (17 Octobre 2020)

cl97 a dit:


> Pour quelle activités ? WorkOutDoors est parfait pour cela. Il y a également Zones for training qui doit faire ça !


Juste pour la course en extérieur...
Merci déjà, je pars voir du côté des ces applications-là!


----------

